# The perfect 16' oar raft



## slickhorn

I sure do love the old Avon Pro. 16'. 22" tubes. 7'4" wide. 44" inside width. 

40" is too narrow (Hyside Pro 16)

48" is too wide (Hyside Pro 16 XT, NRS 22" tube 16')

I don't want diminishing tubes (bye bye Riken-design, several AIREs, and Maravias)

I don't want maravia storage challenges (dang that Mistral looks dope)

I will never own another sotar raft (welded 6" d-rings are a boat death sentence) 

I don't want 20" tubes. 

The closest spec I can find is the HD 16' Tributary. 16'4", 7'2" wide, 22" tubes. 42" interior. heavy sucker though, 177.

Anyone rowed that Trib 16? What would you say best compares to a classic 16' Pro?


----------



## codycleve

I have been looking at larger rafts as my family is becoming more than just my wife and I. I currently have a 16' lion that is a big time gear hauler just not as kid friendly. 
I looked and looked at 16' rafts and I think I decided the perfect bigger boat for me is not the 16'. It's 15'9" long, 7'1" wide 22" tubes, 41" between the tubes, 14" center depth, 12" deep at end of chafe strip, has a 92.5" chafe strip "so i'm assuming flat section", weighs in at 132lbs and is actually the Aire 156R. 

I am interested to see what others have to say as to what the best boat in this range is... I'm still a few years out from actual purchase.


----------



## richjz

I love my Aire 156R. Fits all my gear for a family of 6 on a 5 day Deso. Bags in back, oar from one dry box, second box and cooler in the front 2 bays. Stable on GC but not a pig to oar like an 18'. Fun to take down Westwater lightly loaded and sporty (not as sporty as my Aire SDP or Wave Destroyer but not bad) And I can keep kids mostly dry on cold days in the rapids because of the big tubes. Best of all I don't have to carry a throw cushion just to meet Coast Guard regulations.


----------



## royal

you could have Jacks plastic welding build you a new boat to the same dimensions of the Avon. It Just wouldn't be hypalon. No affiliation, I'm just a happy customer.


----------



## NoCo

Rv-156sb has 41" between the tubes and is hypolon. 22" tubes, not diminishing. Maybe an Achilles?


----------



## whiskey_river

The RMR 16' is pretty close. I have the 2013 model that is almost the exact dimensions you're looking for. The newest model is wider at 47" between the tubes.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## David Snyder

Perhaps the 15' Hyside would work. Has 21" tubes and interior width is 42.
I've kicked around the idea of selling my 16' Hyside cat and getting a raft. It's a 99 I believe.
My first raft was a 90 14ft Achilles. That boat was great for two people on a week multi day but a little small for three or more. But that was a great boat.
One thing I like about the 15' NRS is the 94" frame length
which would allow an extra foot over the Hyside for dry box, cooler, but tube size is only 20".


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Well....why not just get an Avon Pro then? I know I love mine (even though it gets left at home a lot now in favor of my Aire 136DD). Technically the Avon is 15'11" but who's counting.

Tributaries are great. Maybe not as great as the Aire brand, but not far off and don't break the bank.

The Aire 156R is pretty damn close, as people have said. Despite its name its closer to 16' (15' 9") then 15.5". I know many people who have one and they all like it a lot.

I still say try to find one of the newer Avon Pro's and go with that though. Hard to beat that quality and design.


----------



## jonas_f

Have love our 15’8” Legacy Pro by ProAdvantage. Pretty much exact specs you mentioned. It’s nimble, stable, and hauls the load. It’s been a wonderfully reliable and well serving craft!

I just bought a 16’ RMR which has pretty much the exact specs of a Hyside 16’ XT. I like the idea of a larger craft, but am pretty sure it’s gonna feel like a pig with the extra weight and dimensions (that legacy cooked!)!


----------



## azpowell

i love my tributary 16hd... its a great boat super cheap but is a little heavy.... with a big load and the ballast floor it can feel a little heavy on the water... I've run it down the salt, run it on a 24day green river trip, high water westwater, ect.... new material seems tough as hell handles are a cool design (easily replaceable)..... its been super stable so far, i imagine i would have flipped a sealed floor boat a couple times I've gotten surfed in it... for the price i don't think you can go wrong with it, i have a good friend that can get you a smoking deal on one. let me know if you would like a referral to my friend at good vibes river gear in craig


----------



## zcollier

I'm struggling withe the same issue. We need some gear boats for low water Owyhee trips and our Illinois trips where an AVON Pro would be perfect. If you find a boat that works please let me know.


----------



## codycleve

azpowell said:


> i love my tributary 16hd... its a great boat super cheap but is a little heavy.... with a big load and the ballast floor it can feel a little heavy on the water... I've run it down the salt, run it on a 24day green river trip, high water westwater, ect.... new material seems tough as hell handles are a cool design (easily replaceable)..... its been super stable so far, i imagine i would have flipped a sealed floor boat a couple times I've gotten surfed in it... for the price i don't think you can go wrong with it, i have a good friend that can get you a smoking deal on one. let me know if you would like a referral to my friend at good vibes river gear in craig


Do you have a problem with your raft getting really really hot.. I have some aire landing pads that look to be the same color as the HD tribs dark blue. Those pads will burn you if in the sun for very long. The dark colors are the one thing that has made me shy away from the trib HD . Like I mentioned earlier I would be getting into a raft for the kiddos and dont want to have to worry about that. I see the 16 looks like it has more dark grey than dark blue unlike the smaller models, but still looks like too much.


----------



## slickhorn

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Well....why not just get an Avon Pro then? I know I love mine (even though it gets left at home a lot now in favor of my Aire 136DD). Technically the Avon is 15'11" but who's counting.


Would that I could! Been looking, but hard to come by. To be fully honest, I prefer the bucket Pro, the old school 80s versions. 

And the spec I see on those 80s Pros is 16' 0". 

Did they get nominally shorter in the new 90s versions? 

156R sure sounds like a good fit.


----------



## azpowell

codycleve said:


> Do you have a problem with your raft getting really really hot.. I have some aire landing pads that look to be the same color as the HD tribs dark blue. Those pads will burn you if in the sun for very long. The dark colors are the one thing that has made me shy away from the trib HD . Like I mentioned earlier I would be getting into a raft for the kiddos and dont want to have to worry about that. I see the 16 looks like it has more dark grey than dark blue unlike the smaller models, but still looks like too much.


it gets hot but so do my paco pads of the same color.... but like any other color or raft on the river in the summer, a quick bucket of water can cool it all down...
my main buying point was the price, i had a nrs pro deal when i purchased my boat... i think i paid less than $2000 brand new. i don't think its that far fetched to be able to buy a new one for around $2500 from a dealer.... we put a 3 rung speed boat type swim ladder on it, and that makes up for any hot tube, summer ruby trips we usually spend our ime swimming in the river holding onto the chicken line anyways


----------



## dsrtrat

[And the spec I see on those 80s Pros is 16' 0". 

Did they get nominally shorter in the new 90s versions? 

QUOTE]

My 1990 Pro is 15" 11". I think they were listed as that length for some regulatory reason. By the way those vintage Pros have 21" tubes not 22". 

I still kick myself for not buying one of the Pro Zodiac Mil Pros for sale a couple of years ago, not the same material but the same dimensions, cut from the old patterns. I have a friend that bought a Mil Pro Adventurer it's been a fine boat.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

slickhorn said:


> Would that I could! Been looking, but hard to come by. To be fully honest, I prefer the bucket Pro, the old school 80s versions.
> 
> And the spec I see on those 80s Pros is 16' 0".
> 
> Did they get nominally shorter in the new 90s versions?
> 
> 156R sure sounds like a good fit.


Before the "Avon Workboats" website went down, they had it listed as 15'11" but who knows. There was definitely some design changes over the years. I'll be honest...I haven't put a tape measure on it to check. An inch either way isn't a gonna make a big difference.

There has been a Avon Pro bucket boat in the classifieds for $800. Goes up pretty often and the dude has been trying to sell for a year now. He must have pulled the add off since a search doesn't come up with anything about it right now. 

I think about getting rid of mine occasionally...but I'm not ready to do that. Might need it for a high water Selway trip this year. They are great boats despite their age and I do think they are an ideal size for a lot of the big rivers.

DRE here in Denver has a boat swap every year and there always seems to be a few there.

I found this place in West Virginia with a self bailer they are selling... 1993 AVON PRO Used Self Bailing Raft - Pro River Outfitters : Pro River Outfitters

They are definitely around. Not always in your home area, but definitely around.


----------



## slickhorn

that $700 pro ... I've messaged the guy soooo many times. never a response. maybe it'll show up again? I'd like a better example though. 

21" tubes!(?) wow. I too don't have one to put a tape on, but 43.75" wide dryboxes on the one I know, and the spec I've seen sez 7' 4" wide. that's 88" wide ... 44" interior ... 22" tubes? that's how I got there, anyway. 

for S&G, the Pro I know is an '83. I've seen other pros with some weird tube sections that are definitely different. maybe we need an avon thread...

If my 13' Avon Pathfinder only had 20" tubes! Bucket boats are special, and it took a packraft to teach me that. 

Boats! <insert Lewbowski gif>


----------



## NoCo

I have an old 16 foot Avon bucket boat I'd be willing to part with. I haven't unrolled it in years. Give you frame and everything I have for it too. Bimini. Drop floor, drybox(old school wood one), frame. Etc... Didn't know my boat was in demand.


----------



## Panama Red

Found it!


----------



## slickhorn

Panama Red said:


> Found it!


sweet lookin' boat!


----------



## Andrew Branagh

*Wing - 16 ft raft*

Hello - As part of the Wing relaunch we just took a number of orders for our 16 ft raft. It isn't exactly the Avon you are talking about...but, 23 3/8 tube diameter vs 22, 42 vs 44 interior, 86 3/4 length vs 86 and doesn't have diminishing tubes. call Wing if this is close to what you think works.


----------



## slickhorn

Andrew Branagh said:


> Hello - As part of the Wing relaunch we just took a number of orders for our 16 ft raft. It isn't exactly the Avon you are talking about...but, 23 3/8 tube diameter vs 22, 42 vs 44 interior, 86 3/4 length vs 86 and doesn't have diminishing tubes. call Wing if this is close to what you think works.


Hi Andrew. It is great to see Wing back in the marketplace. 

Wow, 23 3/8" tubes! I think only the Star Inflatables 16' has tubes that big. Would love to see a photo of that. 

What is the weight? I-beam welded-in floor? 

My big boats spend so much time rolled, I've not really considered a welded boat for this particular spot in the quiver.


----------



## Andrew Branagh

*Wing - 16 ft raft*

I will endeavor to get you a photo. I believe we have an old one on the floor right now! I will get a weight as well. If your boat spends a lot of time rolled, a welded boat is actually better. The welds are stronger than glue and aren't affected by hydrolysis. Glue can become crystalized and brittle over time. The boat has an I beam floor. We remain believers in the I beam floor because it helps the boat track!
Andrew


----------



## shappattack

I would wager the new Wing 16 will cost a small fortune as well.


----------



## Andrew Branagh

we are still costing but it will be in the 7 to 8,000...it is tough to build super high quality with US workers...but, pls trust me...we are working hard to keep costs under control.


----------



## Andrew Branagh

*weight*

Also as promised earlier...we just found the weight documentation...the 16 ft raft is 151 lbs.


----------



## Neffs Whitewater Customs

Andrew Branagh said:


> Hello - As part of the Wing relaunch we just took a number of orders for our 16 ft raft. It isn't exactly the Avon you are talking about...but, 23 3/8 tube diameter vs 22, 42 vs 44 interior, 86 3/4 length vs 86 and doesn't have diminishing tubes. call Wing if this is close to what you think works.


I’ve seen and touched a new wing boat. I was immediately impressed. Very nice stuff. I’d love to build a frame for one.


----------



## slickhorn

Anyone know if the classic 80s Pros were 21 or 22" tubes? 

Andrew, can you help me understand the thinking behind 23 3/8" tubes? Shallow draft? Deeper gear bays? The photos I've seen look real nice.


----------



## Andrew Branagh

slickhorn said:


> Anyone know if the classic 80s Pros were 21 or 22" tubes?
> 
> Andrew, can you help me understand the thinking behind 23 3/8" tubes? Shallow draft? Deeper gear bays? The photos I've seen look real nice.



I believe that Bill's original idea was to provide for a shallower draft that integrates really well with the I beam floor. The top of floor to top of tube is 15.5 inches...so the thicker floor and the slightly larger tubes allow for shallower draft with no tracking compromises. 

That being said, we are working on a 22 inch version with a slightly wider bow that can accommodate 4 thwarts. This is more for the commercial side of the business. 

Tom Donovan and Mark Sandeen have our present 16 foot design and like it so much that they have ordered new ones to replace their 16 year old boats...and want them exactly like the old/present version.


----------



## jakebrown98

It sure is good to read the thoughts of so many like minded individuals. Personally I've been on a quest for the perfect 15' boat--I'm dreaming of finding a used Avon Expedition by some miracle. I've got to replace my 14er that had to get the floor cut into last summer for the 3rd time... 

I also love the old 80's Pros, and have one. Since my kids are small, I have a while until I really need the self bailing capability of a newer boat and that Pro just tracks like a dream so I'll probably continue to use it a while longer. It does sit pretty low in the water when loaded down but it still seems to handle well somehow. 

I've measured the tubes several times and the numbers always come out different it seems. I think that they are supposed to be 21". Now that the boat is 35 years old they seem to stretch out a bit more than that sometimes. And of course being a bucket boat flotation can't even remotely be measured by tube diameter alone. Below are some specs I logged a while ago, amazingly omitting tube diameter. Doh.

16’ Avon measurements

Interior length 150”
Interior width 45”
~ext Width 88” at corners
~ext Length 194”
Straight tube 88”
Trailer Frame Max 20” (at max main frame length)

Measured on a different day:
Floor, uninflated: 177”x67”
Floor, inflated, no thwarts: 177 5/8”x65”
Width between tubes, no thwarts @ thwart points: 45”
Width between tubes, no thwarts, middle of boat: 43 ¼”
Width between tubes, thwarts inflated: 48”
Floor, inflated w/thwarts: 66 5/8”


----------



## slickhorn

jakebrown98 said:


> Width between tubes, thwarts inflated: 48”


Dad and I were wondering how the thwarts affected the width. He never used 'em on his. 48"! Wow. I'd consider that too wide for the interior of a 16, generally. 

thanks for that detail!


----------



## jakebrown98

Yeah, I've run it as a big sloppy paddle boat once or twice with the thwarts in and at that point a couple inches don't matter. Knowing I can stuff in a 48" drybox or cooler if I ever comeby one is valuable though. It is definitely a bit narrower than your standard 16" gear hauler. I don't know how it compares to the self-bailing Pros but as far as interior width without thwarts it seems about exactly the same as early 2000's Adventurers which were very wide 14ers. 

I was looking at a new AIRE 156R in the Andy and Bax showroom recently and that did look like a sweet boat. It didn't seem too skinny but also didn't look like a fat pig. I'd like it a bit shorter for my paddle raft aspirations but at stock length it looks like a great oar rig.


----------



## Jamesdking

slickhorn said:


> Dad and I were wondering how the thwarts affected the width. He never used 'em on his. 48"! Wow. I'd consider that too wide for the interior of a 16, generally.
> 
> thanks for that detail!



My 78 Avon bucket gets all sorts of hourglass shaped when pumped up tight. the thwarts would push the walls out some it seems. three inches seems quite plausible.


----------



## SixPek

slickhorn said:


> Would that I could! Been looking, but hard to come by. To be fully honest, I prefer the bucket Pro, the old school 80s versions.
> 
> And the spec I see on those 80s Pros is 16' 0".
> 
> Did they get nominally shorter in the new 90s versions?
> 
> 156R sure sounds like a good fit.


I wish you luck! I picked up an 87 Pro self bailer on, what I consideredd, a very lucky deal. Single owner, and he set me up with oars, 2 frames (day and expedition) + new captains chair, 2 coolers, straps and ropes. Custom foot pump and repair kit with original Avon replacement parts. $2700. 

I had rowed a few Sotars and an NRS, and also a hyside. I just loved the way the Avon tracked. It may not be the most nimble, but if it’s guided well you can get through just about anything. In bigger water you can almost drop the oars and let it track itself. 

I have a family of six and even though on bigger trips we are moving gear around multiple boats, it’s an awesome gear hauler for my whole family, including stacking kayaks or IKs over bigger rapids. An 8 foot bimini also gives plenty of shade (Amazon aluminum poles model for $135 works just fine. ). 

I’ll try to reach a pic from my phone. 

The funniest thing about the boat and guy I bought it from was he installed 20 foot cups. He used to guide it down all the biggest CA rivers with friends and would regularly be running 10 people. 

Needless to say, we all call the boat “F Cups”


----------



## SixPek

SixPek said:


> I wish you luck! I picked up an 87 Pro self bailer on, what I consideredd, a very lucky deal. Single owner, and he set me up with oars, 2 frames (day and expedition) + new captains chair, 2 coolers, straps and ropes. Custom foot pump and repair kit with original Avon replacement parts. $2700.
> 
> I had rowed a few Sotars and an NRS, and also a hyside. I just loved the way the Avon tracked. It may not be the most nimble, but if it’s guided well you can get through just about anything. In bigger water you can almost drop the oars and let it track itself.
> 
> I have a family of six and even though on bigger trips we are moving gear around multiple boats, it’s an awesome gear hauler for my whole family, including stacking kayaks or IKs over bigger rapids. An 8 foot bimini also gives plenty of shade (Amazon aluminum poles model for $135 works just fine. ).
> 
> I’ll try to reach a pic from my phone.
> 
> The funniest thing about the boat and guy I bought it from was he installed 20 foot cups. He used to guide it down all the biggest CA rivers with friends and would regularly be running 10 people.
> 
> Needless to say, we all call the boat “F Cups”


Not sure if attaching properly but here is a pic.


----------



## slickhorn

sweet boat! I dig the double cooler rigging.


----------



## lhowemt

Here is my dream 16' boat, except it is 15'6" so not as wide. Sotar finalized the work order today! This will be so sweet for rafting with 3 dogs, and taking pn the grand in september. We'll be selling our 14' sotar in great condition sometime this summer.


----------



## zcollier

Laura,

That boat looks pretty sweet. I've been calling the perfect 15-16' raft that can both be a paddle boat AND row the Grand Canyon the "Holy Grail." AVON had this boat with the Expedition and the Pro and AIRE has done it with the 156R. I'm excited to see your new boat in person and see what you came up with.

Drawings of my best attempt to design the "Holy Grail" are attached.


----------



## SixPek

slickhorn said:


> sweet boat! I dig the double cooler rigging.


I have 88” siderails. I think I could have gone 92” but this still works for 2 coolers and a drybox. That is a borrowed 38” drybox on the Snake last summer, but I just bought a 42” for our Main Salmon trip in late June. 

Love this Avon. She’s a beast - hauling and wave crushing machine.


----------



## lhowemt

zcollier said:


> Laura,
> 
> That boat looks pretty sweet. I've been calling the perfect 15-16' raft that can both be a paddle boat AND row the Grand Canyon the "Holy Grail." AVON had this boat with the Expedition and the Pro and AIRE has done it with the 156R. I'm excited to see your new boat in person and see what you came up with.
> 
> Drawings of my best attempt to design the "Holy Grail" are attached.


Thanks! It was a tough call whether or not to upgrade to 22" tubes, but we decided against it. I have wanted a 15' for soooo long, and with my grand trip coming up decided to just do it. Went round and round considering other brands but just kept coming back to sotar for some detail or another. Aire has the 22" tubes and even though they gave gotten lighter there are design details I don't like. I am glad we added 6" in length, many friends commented that only one more foot wouod not be enough to warrant the purchase. Was almost going to go 15'3" but decided to make sure we didn't get too small of a raft again.

We'll likely never paddle raft it but will draft much less deeply with 3 dogs and all their stuff on multiday trips (MFS in June, woot!) 8 days of food for 3 60 lb dogs is a LOT! I also HATE how rigging our 14' is like playing tetris, I want enough space to just load stuff wherever. That may not be a big deal to many but with my health issues I like to simplify whenever possible and be faster about it. I am 3/4 done sewing an everything bag and I was making it big enough for a 15', so before I close it up I think I will extend it another 2 inches so I have maximum stern storage space. 

I am giving up my motorcycle to make this happen but I just don't use it enough.


----------



## zcollier

Laura,

That's going to be a boat you can take pretty much anywhere and it should last a long, long time. I bet you're pretty excited to get it on the water.


----------



## Skyman

lhowemt said:


> Here is my dream 16' boat, except it is 15'6" so not as wide. Sotar finalized the work order today! This will be so sweet for rafting with 3 dogs, and taking pn the grand in september. We'll be selling our 14' sotar in great condition sometime this summer.


When in September do you launch?


----------



## lhowemt

Skyman said:


> When in September do you launch?


I think the 2nd.


----------



## Corn_Dog_D

I have a trib HD 16 foot and I love it. It rows a lot better than the RMR and handles way better imo. It does have a diminished bow and stern, but it seems to push through the rapids better, again, IMHO.


----------



## slickhorn

Sweet looking boat Laura! I hope there are no welded 6" D-rings.

I had a Trib 12, older one. Didn't much like it. But I gotta say, that trib 16 looks surprisingly good. Waterline is long. But the diminished tubes are really interesting, and much less dramatic than a lot of other diminishing tube designs. Looks like you get some of the improved windage and splash without the loss of cargo capacity.


----------



## kanuman

*My custom boat*

I had a 16' Sotar Professional for years. It was 20 years old with no patches. I almost bought a Mistral that was on sale but called Sotar to see what they could do. I had seen the 16 footers that Moenkopi rents with oversized tubes and since all I use my boat for is Grand Canyon and Salmon/ Middle Fork trips I was looking for a gear barge.

I ordered my boat with 1" oversized tubes and 6" extra length. This gave me a 16'6" boat with 23" tubes that I can really load up for those 28 day trips. It is a moose of a boat on the water and makes me relaxed at Lava or Slide.

I bought a DRE frame that breaks down and is versatile. I'll try to add some pics. If they don't attach I'll load them up on my kanuman album.

Don't try to save money on your new boat...just get what you want, you'll have it for 20 years! 

Cheers.....................Gary


----------



## Pickle-D

kanuman, That is a SWEET rig. I love boat porn threads and you just closed this one out.
Post more pics.


----------



## lhowemt

Sweet 15' 6"!!!! Now just to get it to Montana. Woohoo!

Now to decide if we go with 10' or 9.5' oars. Oh so much to do to outfit it!


----------



## Buschman

Nice raft! I sold my 14' Vanguard and picked up this 15'6" with 22" tubes during the fall sale last October. I only got to take it down our local class 2 run a couple times before I put her away for winter. I can't wait to get her on some real water! I tried some 9'6" oars and felt they were perfect so that's the route I went. I was lucky and my whole frame setup off the Vanguard fit nicely.


----------



## lhowemt

Duplicate


----------



## lhowemt

Awesome! We stuck with the standard 21" tubes, but wow that was a tough decision!

I am planning on using the frame from our 14'. It is super wide, I will just replace the side rails and extend it.


----------



## MT4Runner

lhowemt said:


> Sweet 15' 6"!!!! Now just to get it to Montana. Woohoo!
> 
> Now to decide if we go with 10' or 9.5' oars. Oh so much to do to outfit it!


That's beautiful!

No mistaking those colors for a Howe boat!!


----------



## anjarnold8

slickhorn said:


> I sure do love the old Avon Pro. 16'. 22" tubes. 7'4" wide. 44" inside width.
> 
> 40" is too narrow (Hyside Pro 16)
> 
> 48" is too wide (Hyside Pro 16 XT, NRS 22" tube 16')
> 
> I don't want diminishing tubes (bye bye Riken-design, several AIREs, and Maravias)
> 
> I don't want maravia storage challenges (dang that Mistral looks dope)
> 
> I will never own another sotar raft (welded 6" d-rings are a boat death sentence)
> 
> I don't want 20" tubes.
> 
> The closest spec I can find is the HD 16' Tributary. 16'4", 7'2" wide, 22" tubes. 42" interior. heavy sucker though, 177.
> 
> Anyone rowed that Trib 16? What would you say best compares to a classic 16' Pro?


I know the Wing 16' was designed off the dimensions of the Avon Pro. It may be worth checking out.


----------



## anjarnold8

NoCo said:


> I have an old 16 foot Avon bucket boat I'd be willing to part with. I haven't unrolled it in years. Give you frame and everything I have for it too. Bimini. Drop floor, drybox(old school wood one), frame. Etc... Didn't know my boat was in demand.


Did you ever get rid of your Avon bucket boat?


----------



## Sawatch Rescue

NRS has the specs and can build 'Avon Pros'


----------



## NoCo

anjarnold8 said:


> Did you ever get rid of your Avon bucket boat?


Its been gone a few years now.


----------



## Pine

slickhorn said:


> I sure do love the old Avon Pro. 16'. 22" tubes. 7'4" wide. 44" inside width.
> 
> 40" is too narrow (Hyside Pro 16)
> 
> 48" is too wide (Hyside Pro 16 XT, NRS 22" tube 16')
> 
> I don't want diminishing tubes (bye bye Riken-design, several AIREs, and Maravias)
> 
> I don't want maravia storage challenges (dang that Mistral looks dope)
> 
> I will never own another sotar raft (welded 6" d-rings are a boat death sentence)
> 
> I don't want 20" tubes.
> 
> The closest spec I can find is the HD 16' Tributary. 16'4", 7'2" wide, 22" tubes. 42" interior. heavy sucker though, 177.
> 
> Anyone rowed that Trib 16? What would you say best compares to a classic 16' Pro?


I've been on the same quest, and I don't think there is anything that even comes close to replacing the Avon Pro. All the modern Hypalon boats are made from a heavier neoprene backed fabric that results in really heavy boats. None of them are really designed for performance either, like the Pro was. 

Wing inflatables makes a boat called the Serg that is supposedly modeled closely on the Avon Pro, but with 23" tubes and a slightly different template. Its quite expensive though. 

What exactly is wrong with the Sotar D-rings? Do they fail? I've always thought Sotar's were extremely tough boats.


----------



## Bootboy

To whoever is may be reading this old thread:

Call Hyside and ask Brandon about a custom boat. I know they have done carbon copies of old Avon boats. I’ve seen with my own eyes a custom Hyside that was a copy of an Avon 18’ SuperPro. I owned a 14’6” Hyside that was a copy of an Avon boat (not sure which model though).

I know they are in possession of many of the drawings of the Avon line. They have done and still do custom builds based on these and can likely build you an exact copy of a 16’ Avon Pro. It will cost you extra, but if it’s what you want, it’s likely worth it.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue

NRS has made exact replicas of both the Avon Pro and the Avon Adventurer. Gator would be your POC.


----------

